# غرف الاشعة والتصوير الطبقي



## eyad ibrahim (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هل من يعرف عن المواصفات العامة لغرف التصوير 
من سماكة الرصاص
الابواب
شركات اردنية تقوم بهذا العمل
شركات اجنبية اوروبية تقوم بهذا العمل
هل هناك مواصفات اردنية لهذه الغرف

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

بخصوص سمك الرصاص بيكون من 1,5 إلى 2 مللي من الرصاص ولكن هناك طرق جديدة تغني عن الرصاص 
مادة تسمى بياض جاما من اختراع عالم مصري توفرفي المساحات والشركة القائمة بهذه الأعمال في مصر ولها نشاط كبير في هذا المجال (المركز الكميائي الاستشاري) وسوف أرسل لك إن شاء الله كل بيانات الشركة والشخص المسئول 
أ.أحمد على 
محمول : 0192224002-002
0124560702-002

اتصل بهذا الشخص هو يعمل بهذه الشركة وسوف يفيدك في هذا الأمر كثيرا
ولى حد على أن هذه الشركة متخصصة في مجال العزل الاشعاعي منذ 1982

وأرفقت لك كتيب صغير بالإنجليزي عن العزل

الله إنك عفوٌ تحب العفوا فاعفوا عنا

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## e.berakdar (6 سبتمبر 2010)

تشكرات


----------



## عباس اللامي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع وطبعا كنت محتاجه جدا
وعندي سؤال هل هناك طبقة من البناء الخفيف فوق طبقة الرصاص أرجو الاجابة


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (7 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم بعض الناس تفعل ذلك ولكن الأفضل تغليف الرصاص بالخشب السبرس أو طبقة من ألاح البلاستيك تسمى pvc


----------



## محمود عماد برزق (15 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## berkawy (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرالله لكم جميعا


----------



## blackhorse (4 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبو موئل (5 مارس 2011)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

